# George Karl wants Mavericks, not Thunder, in the playoffs



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> If the Western Conference works out the way the Denver Nuggets want, they'll open the playoffs against the Dallas Mavericks.
> 
> After losing to the Nuggets on Wednesday night, the Mavericks are only one game ahead of the Oklahoma City Thunder for the third seed in the West with four regular-season games remaining. As a division champion, the Thunder would have the tiebreaker despite losing the season series to Dallas.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/dallas/nba/news/story?id=6305580


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

He must be so disappointed...wonder if the Thunder have a mental edge now knowing the Nuggets didn't really want to play them to begin with.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I can see why he didn't want the Thunder. :laugh:


----------

